# What's your definition of engineering?



## 1SmartEngineer (Jun 23, 2009)

A friend of mine wrote an insightful piece on what it means to be an engineer.

According to him,

Engineer "is a skillful contriver or originator of something"

&amp;

Engineering is the "action of working artfully to bring something about"

So, what is your definition of engineering?

http://www.engineeringdaily.net/2009/06/be-an-engineer


----------



## CivE Bricky (Jul 13, 2009)

I always liked this one:

It is a great profession. There is the satisfaction of watching a figment of the imagination emerge through the aid of science to a plan on paper. Then it moves to realization in stone or metal or energy. Then it brings jobs and homes to men. Then it elevates the standards of living and adds to the comforts of life. That is the engineer's high privilege.

The great liability of the engineer compared to men of other professions is that his works are out in the open where all can see them. His acts, step by step, are in hard substance. He cannot bury his mistakes in the grave like the doctors. He cannot argue them into thin air or blame the judge like the lawyers. He cannot, like the architects, cover his failures with trees and vines. He cannot, like the politicians, screen his shortcomings by blaming his opponents and hope that the people will forget. The engineer simply cannot deny that he did it. If his works do not work, he is damned. That is the phantasmagoria that haunts his nights and dogs his days. He comes from the job at the end of the day resolved to calculate it again. He wakes in the night in a cold sweat and puts something on paper that looks silly in the morning. All day he shivers at the thought of the bugs which will inevitably appear to jolt his smooth consummation.

On the other hand, unlike the doctor his is not a life among the weak. Unlike the soldier, destruction is not his purpose. Unlike the lawyer, quarrels are not his daily bread. To the engineer falls the job of clothing the bare bones of science with life, comfort and hope.

No doubt as years go by people forget which engineer did it, even if they ever knew. Or some politician puts his name on it. Or they credit it to some promoter who used other peoples money with which to finance it. But the engineer himself looks back at the unending stream of goodness that flows from his successes with satisfactions that few professions may know. And the verdict of his fellow professionals is all the accolade he wants.

- Herbert Hoover, President and Engineer

The Profession of Engineering (from his memoirs)


----------



## SSmith (Jul 14, 2009)

A problem solver.

In fact, when I am working a problem that is "off the books" I call the process "engineering a solution."


----------



## mattsffrd (Jul 20, 2009)

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=engineering


----------



## MGX (Jul 20, 2009)

My intro professor said engineering is design with calculations. However the term is used so casually today I'm not certain.


----------



## C-Dog (Jul 21, 2009)

Engineering is the application of science, math, and technology inorder to better society.


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2009)

My college professor said, "Engineering is doing a $2 for $1 - plain and simple."

I haven't seen anything in my 15-yrs of experience to refute that definition. 

JR


----------

